# Canadian soldier killed in southern Afghanistan



## RackMaster (Apr 4, 2008)

RIP!





> *Canadian soldier killed in southern Afghanistan*
> 
> *Last Updated:   Friday, April  4, 2008 |  7:26 PM ET   Comments45Recommend84*
> 
> ...


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 4, 2008)

RIP Pte. Street, prayers out for your family, friends and Brothers.


----------



## tova (Apr 4, 2008)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## Pete031 (Apr 4, 2008)

Rest In Peace Brother,
Pro Patria.
A sad day for 2 VP


----------



## AWP (Apr 5, 2008)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP Pte. Street. My thoughts and prayers out to the members of his unit, and to his friends and family back at home in Quebec...


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP Pte. Street

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------



## car (Apr 5, 2008)

RIP, brother.


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Apr 5, 2008)

Rest well.


----------



## 0699 (Apr 7, 2008)

RIP Warrior.

Too many of these damn threads lately.


----------

